# Splitting Ford 3600



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

Manual says to remove hyd cooler lines from middle of tractor, but seems like it would be much easier to remove them from radiator/front of tractor. Could I be seeing this wrong? Thanks for any help.
Everything else is clear.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

If you can unhook them and leave them hanging, riding the rear half of the tractor when she splits, then go right ahead! Sometimes manuals say funny things but a healthy dose of realism and common sense will point you in the right direction. It would seem you have these qualities. Good luck!


----------



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

That worked out well.
Now I have two more questions:
Where should the throw bearing be on the input shaft before tightening bolt?
New clutch is on but release levers have some play/ travel to them. Never done one before so not sure about this. The old clutch release levers have no play.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I've always run the clutch adjustment all the way up so there's lots of free play when putting the tractor back together, then adjust up accordingly with an inch or two free play on the pedal before clutch engagement after the two tractor halves are bolted up again. So push the throwout bearing all the way "in" toward the tranny, just make sure the clutch fork doesn't come off it. Make sure the input shaft cone has a thin layer of good grease for the throwout bearing to ride on.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"Sometimes manuals say funny things but a healthy dose of realism and common sense will point you in the right direction."

Ain't that the truth!! I've seen some ridiculously overcomplicated book procedures.


----------



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

Hopefully there is a video and two pictures of movement in clutch fingers.
View attachment trim.C24F95FF-989C-41BF-AA86-2A514CB3E2F6.MOV


----------



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

Picture hopefully showing.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmm. I haven't seen that much play before. Must have been a Chinese holiday near when that one was made and minds were on other things....what brand parts are they or where did you get them? Is there any way to put any bushings or larger pins in there to take up the slop? I know - it ain't right having to improve new parts but it's like Harbor Freight stuff - with a little work the stuff ain't half bad most times.

I would double check and make sure all pins/bushings/cotter pins, etc. are in place on the pressure plate finger hinge points and go ahead and reassemble the tractor halves with a couple bolts holding it together where it should be, then adjust clutch normally and make sure those fingers aren't dragging on the throwout bearing making it spin all the time. You might end up with a somewhat different setting on your clutch pedal (you'll have more travel until clutch disengages) but it is what it is.

Don't forget to put some good grease on the fork where it pushes the throwout bearing and the shaft the bearing slides on. A little on the pressure plate fingers won't hurt nothing, just don't over do it and sling grease all on your new plate - it might make it grabby. I always shoot a little Fluid Film or spray lithium grease up through the inspection hole on that shaft if it ain't greasable, along with all the other moving pivot points and your clutch will be like butter and quiet.

Keep us posted and good luck - you're gettinerdun!


----------



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

HyCapacity is the name, American built as far as I know.
Spoke to them today and they'd exchange it, but were confident there would be no issue.
The last few parts from New Holland came in to finish up this job, and the orchard grass is in the early boot stage-think I'm going to continue with the clutch we have and do like you said Ox. Thanks!


----------



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

The job went well, tractor is back together. PTO engaged perfectly, couldn't shift into any gear at first try.
After carefull adjusting clutch rod it too shifts in gear smooth. Ran out of time and have not proven it on an implement but will be later today. Likely a 5' rotary mowers to to the pastures. Thanks again for the replies here, and to Mike who generously helped in person.
Edit to ask : One pair of links that holds lever was broke, 2nd pair was bent, last pair was ok on old clutch.
Is this at all normal? First time I've dealt with any clutch job, from reading I expected to find disintegrated disk not broken hardware?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

It's normal. Gotta remember that anything that moves will eventually fail - it's just the way it is! Good job getting her done. You're now one of the few on the planet who have done one.


----------

